# Neues Rad für den "Großen": 24" vs 26" - Komplettrad vs. Selbstaufbau



## hellmono (18. Oktober 2017)

Unser Großer wächst, wie das bei Kids ja üblich ist. Die 20" Gurke ist viel zu klein, und er braucht schnell Abhilfe. Ich bin nicht tief im Thema, und bei einer ersten Recherche ergibt sich, dass er für die meisten 26" Bikes knapp zu klein ist. Wobei ich jetzt ungern für ein Jahr ein 24" Rad kaufen/aufbauen würde.

Daher erstmal den Fragenkatalog aus der Kaufberatung beantwortet:
01. Innenbeinlänge - 59cm
02. Größe - 135cm
03. Alter - 8 Jahre
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon - ja, seit 5 Jahren, fährt gut
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben - puh... günstig wäre gut, ungern über 800€, wenn nötig etwas mehr
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben - ja
07. Willst Du selber schrauben - ja, wobei Zeit knapp ist und ein Komplettrad auch okay ist
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann - ja, bißchen Krempel ist vorhanden (eher Schaltung, 2x10 und so Zeug)
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden - Touren durch Nachbarschaft, mit dem Papa durch den Wald, mit seinen Kumpels, keine/kaum echte Trails
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.) - hügelig, Wald, Straße, alles dabei

Um es mal so zu sagen: Ich suche eher einen Allrounder, kein monothematisches Sportgerät. Der Sohnemann ist (noch) nicht so sportlich ambitioniert wie der Senior, was auch vollkommen okay ist.

Mir geht es aktuell eher darum: Gibt es ein Bike/Rahmen mit 26" worauf man setzen kann, und ggf. später mal den Rahmen gegen eine Nummer größer tauscht (Zukunftssicherheit) oder ist es doch deutlich sinnvoller noch ein "kleines" 24" zu kaufen?

Danke vielmals!


----------



## KIV (19. Oktober 2017)

Mit nem normalen, kleinen Rahmen "von der Stange" wird das schwierig.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich entweder für ein Jahr ein gebrauchtes 24er (Kania, Pyro, Kubikes,...) anschaffen und mit entsprechend geringem Wertverlust wieder verticken, 
oder einen wirklich kleinen 26er Rahmen kaufen und selbst aufbauen.
Mach doch mal ne Liste mit den vorhandenen, kindgerecht geeigneten Teilen und frag Herrn Fischer von Pyrobikes (telefonisch) nach einem Angebot für Rahmen(-Gabel-Set) und den fehlenden Rest.
Die nächste Größe vom Rahmen kannst Du ja auch direkt ordern, falls sich in zwei Jahren an den Standards was ändert.
Für den kleinen Rahmen findest Du dann hier auch garantiert zahlungswillige Kundschaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbeltom (19. Oktober 2017)

Wenn es kein Sportgerät sein muß

mein kleiner ist relativ schnell vom 24" auf 27,5" umgestiegen  und war noch etwas kleiner
14" RH  dazu noch die Kurbeln gekürzt

seit einem Jahr fährt er jetzt ein 16" RH und kommt damit gut zurecht


----------



## Diman (19. Oktober 2017)

hellmono schrieb:


> Mir geht es aktuell eher darum: Gibt es ein Bike/Rahmen mit 26" worauf man setzen kann, und ggf. später mal den Rahmen gegen eine Nummer größer tauscht (Zukunftssicherheit) oder ist es doch deutlich sinnvoller noch ein "kleines" 24" zu kaufen?


Ja gibt es zB. VPace Max 26 bzw. 27,5
http://www.vpace.de/max-ein-sportliches-und-leichtes-kinderbike/


----------



## kc85 (19. Oktober 2017)

Hm, da kann er dann für 800 Mücken das Max-Rahmenset kaufen und ins Wohnzimmer stellen. Da man damit beim geplanten Budget eh nicht fahren kann, passt das sogar noch mit 18.  Nur Spaß.

Man sollte bedenken, dass die Radsaison für dieses Jahr eh gelaufen ist (das Anforderungsprofil klingt eher nach Schönwetternutzung). Die Frage ist also, wie die Maße vom Junior im nächsten Frühjahr aussehen. Da muss man immer ein wenig Pokern.

Wenn man dann zum Ergebnis kommt, dass man bis dahin mit einem 14''-Rahmen als 26er hinkommt, sollte einem Selbstaufbau nichts im Wege stehen. Mit dem geplanten Budget kann man da locker eine nette und individuelle Lösung auf die Räder stellen.

Anregungen dazu findet man in diversen Themen hier im Forum.

kc85


----------



## KIV (20. Oktober 2017)

Aufgrund der Budget-Thematik hatte ich Vpace garnicht erst erwähnt. Sonst natürlich super..!

Das Argument 'Bike-Saison' lese ich immer wieder. Ich habe mein Rad schon früher immer ganzjährig genutzt und unserem Junior auch nie anders vermittelt. Dafür hat er auch zu jeder Zeit ein passendes Rad.
Mit 135cm finde ich ein 20"er nicht passend, Stichwort "Affe aufm Schleifstein"...
Um Fahrspaß zu vermitteln, ist der Schritt auf ein richtig gutes, kleines 26"er perfekt. Und mit u.a. ner 2x10-Gruppe in der Restekiste steht nem günstigen Selbstaufbau auch nix im Weg.
Der Kurbeltom macht das schon passend...


----------



## LosCubos (20. Oktober 2017)

Felt gibts bei 27,5 in xxs. Das sind 12“ Rahmen. Sollte gehen. Einsteigermodelle müsste so um 500€ liegen.


----------



## KIV (20. Oktober 2017)

Ist auch ne Option, allerdings sind in der Preisklasse fast alle Komponenten aufgrund von Gewicht und/oder mangelhafter Funktion für kleine, leichte Fahrer zu tauschen. 500€ für nen Rahmen ist viel Geld...
Da würde ich eher in einen Rahmen (Cube vom Schliersee Bikeparts oder leichter ein Pyro von Herrn Fischer) und ne gut funktionierende Gabel (F1rst air oder leichter und noch etwas besser ne Fox float) investieren.
Hast Du vllt auch nen LRS in der Restekiste..? 26" finde ich passender als 27,5...


----------



## LosCubos (20. Oktober 2017)

Das stimmt. Aber bis 800€ und dann aber Kindgerecht und noch leicht wird nix werden. Außer gebrauchtteile und selbstaufbau. Und dann wird’s noch knapp. Dann eher das vpace Max. Einmal richtig und Ruhe iss


----------



## Diman (20. Oktober 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Budget-Thematik hatte ich Vpace garnicht erst erwähnt. Sonst natürlich super..!


Es hieße doch ungern aber wenn es nötig dann auch mehr.  Vpace ist einfach genau das Rad was @hellmono sucht.


----------



## hellmono (20. Oktober 2017)

Erstmal Danke für alle Tipps und Hilfestellungen.

Das Vpace hatte ich natürlich auch schon auf dem Schirm. Zumal ich mich mit Sören bei einer Tour im Schwarzwald auch schon mal länger über die Räder unterhalten habe. Aber das ist schon eine obszöne Summe für ein Kinderrad und auch erheblich mehr, als ich vor dem zarten Alter von Mitte 20 jemals für ein Fahrrad bezahlt habe. Aber gut, das ist auch schon etwas länger her. 

Ich werde mal mit der Regierung sprechen und mir auch ein paar der genannten Rahmen ansehen. Selbstaufbau hätte ich tatsächlich auch Lust. Ein Blick in die Teilekiste hat aber gezeigt, dass außer Trigger und Schaltwerk nicht wirklich was da ist. Gerade eine kindgerechte Kurbel oder Laufräder liegen halt leider nicht rum. Da wirds beim Selbstaufbau auch nicht wirklich günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (20. Oktober 2017)

hellmono schrieb:


> Da wirds beim Selbstaufbau auch nicht wirklich günstig


wird definitiv günstiger! musst ja keine super teuren Teile kaufen, gebraucht im super Zustand geht doch auch und dann hält sich das schon in Grenzen. Ist halt anstrengend, die Jagt auf gute Teile.


----------



## LosCubos (20. Oktober 2017)

hellmono schrieb:


> . Aber das ist schon eine obszöne Summe für ein Kinderrad
> .......


Die Aussage hör ich oft und kann sie nie verstehen. Erstens unterscheidet das vpace und manch andere Marke die vernünftige Kinderräder baut nur die Größe von einem erwachsenenrad und zweitens ist jeder Euro der in so ein kidsbike investiert, ist 100 mal mehr wert als in mein eigenes. Ich, und ich behaupte mal 85% aller anderen hier merken 3 Kilo Unterschied am bike so gut wie garnicht. Meine 25 Kilo schwere Tochter aber garantiert.
Öbszön find ich nur die etablierten Marken die 3000€ und mehr für ein stangen bike nehmen, was von jedem erwachsenden lächelnd gezahlt wird.


----------



## hellmono (20. Oktober 2017)

LosCubos schrieb:


> Die Aussage hör ich oft und kann sie nie verstehen. Erstens unterscheidet das vpace und manch andere Marke die vernünftige Kinderräder baut nur die Größe von einem erwachsenenrad und zweitens ist jeder Euro der in so ein kidsbike investiert, ist 100 mal mehr wert als in mein eigenes. Ich, und ich behaupte mal 85% aller anderen hier merken 3 Kilo Unterschied am bike so gut wie garnicht. Meine 25 Kilo schwere Tochter aber garantiert.
> Öbszön find ich nur die etablierten Marken die 3000€ und mehr für ein stangen bike nehmen, was von jedem erwachsenden lächelnd gezahlt wird.



Ich wollte damit sicher keine Preisdiskussion lostreten. Und du hast Recht, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist natürlich angemessen.
Die Aussage ist eher vor dem Hintergrund zu sehen, dass für mich meine Räder Sportgeräte sind, und entsprechend behandelt werden. Für meinen Sohn mit seinen 8 Jahren ist das ein Alltagsgegenstand der auch mal auf einer Tour genutzt wird. Und trotz Hinweise darauf, seinen Krempel pfleglich zu behandeln, passiert das zB im Spiel mit Freunden nicht immer.

PS: Habe a) Sören von Vpace mal angeschrieben und b) eine Excel Tabelle für den Selbstaufbau angelegt. Die Cube Rahmen scheinen da echt eine recht attraktive Geschichte zu sein. Verdammt, jetzt bin ich verloren in einer neuen Aufbauhölle. Und habe passenderweise noch 2 Wochen frei.


----------



## Jensen4711 (20. Oktober 2017)

Servus,
ich stand vor ca. 6 Monaten vor einem ähnlichen Problem.
Wobei mein Sohn noch etwas jünger und kleiner war.
Habe mich dann doch für ein kleines 26er entschieden.
Habe bei Herrn Fischer (Pyro) ein twentysix small Rahmen mit Starrgabel und Kurbel
gekauft. Einige Teile aus dem Bikemarkt, teils neu, teils fast neu, und einige Chinateile.
Wo ich preislich gelandet bin, weiß ich nicht so ganz genau, denke so um die 600€.
Gewicht so bei 9kg und der kleine hat voll Spaß.
Hatte anfangs bedenken wegen der Große, aber funzt echt super.


----------



## kc85 (20. Oktober 2017)

Für ca. 800,- EUR (oder auch etwas weniger) kann man definitv ein nettes und individuelles 26er auf die Räder stellen, das sich weder technisch noch beim Gewicht verstecken muss, wenn man z.B. ein anerkannt solides Pyro Twentysix dagegenstellt (mit 1x10 für 799,- EUR zu haben bei 9,5 Kilo (ohne Pedale, Klingel, ...).

Ich hab das 26er meiner Tochter vor einem halben Jahr auf die Räder gestellt, hab aber für das Beschaffen aller Teile vorher gut ein Jahr aufgewendet. Das waren aber auch zu 95% Neuteile, da dauert die Suche oft etwas länger, wenn es preiswert bleiben soll. Schneller heißt dann meist auch etwas teurer. Die schnelle und günstige Alternative sind dann halt ein paar Gebrauchtteile - falls man was brauchbares findet.

Am Ende hatte ich aber für weniger als den Preis eines Pyro ein 1kg leichteres Rad da stehen (fahrfertig mit Klingel, Pedalen, Tacho, Flaschenhalter). Selbstaufbau lohnt sich also durchaus, wenn man die Zeit dazu hat.

kc85


----------



## Roelof (24. Oktober 2017)

LosCubos schrieb:


> ... ich behaupte mal 85% aller anderen hier merken 3 Kilo Unterschied am bike so gut wie garnicht...


 Roelof: proud part of 15%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IlkaW (26. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Guten Morgen, gibt es irgendwo in der Nähe einen guten Fahrrad Bauer, der mir ein ein leichtes Jugendrad 14 Rahmen, 26 Zoll aufbauen könnte ? Wir haben ds für unseren grossen Sohn im Scharzwald machen lassen, hat super geklappt aber halt weit weg.....
Wir haben an einen Müssing Offroad Sport 26 Rahmen gedacht, gerne aber auch andere Vorschläge, VPace ist schon ziemlich teuer , für die Gabel wurde uns die RST First vorgeschlagen, die ist aber nicht so gut bewertet, hat da jemand eine Idee ? ....unsere Preisvorstellung für den Endpreis liegt bei ca €1000 +/- das hat für das andere Fahrrad so etwa geklappt. 
Die meisten im Forum können selber aufbauen aber m aber wir können das nicht.
Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar, eins von der Stange haben wir schon im Keller stehen (15kg schwerer als meins......) für echtes MTB sind die nix......Alternative für uns ist wieder im Scharzwald aufbauen zu lassen aber Vorort wäre viel besser. Danke . Ilka


----------



## Linipupini (26. Oktober 2017)

Von welcher Nähe redest du?
Postleitzahl / Wohnort wäre natürlich gut, wenn du so eine Frage stellst

Edit: ah, gerade im Avatar gesehen, bei Wiesbaden.


----------



## Linipupini (26. Oktober 2017)

schau dich doch mal hier um, falls noch nicht geschehen. Ist doch ums Eck.
https://www.hibike.de/mtb-hardtails-26-zoll-n972

Das hier z.B. ist der Preisknüller, da ist dann noch Geld übrig um bessere Teile zu kaufen
https://www.hibike.de/bergamont-rox...ge-mod-2016-pde2e629432c7919205502da22ff6bc99


----------



## Linipupini (26. Oktober 2017)

Und das Bike hier von Verkäufer @kiks ist auch ein gutes Angebot! Versand aus Ösiland noch mal nen fuffi und du hast ein Top Rad.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1027497-brothers-ex-4-4


----------



## IlkaW (26. Oktober 2017)

Ja, sorry . ich rede von Wiesbaden und Umgebung und Kennt irgendjemand einen Fahrradbauer, der aufbauen würde ? Das war echt super im Schwarzwald .....


----------



## Linipupini (26. Oktober 2017)

IlkaW schrieb:


> Ja, sorry . ich rede von Wiesbaden und Umgebung und Kennt irgendjemand einen Fahrradbauer, der aufbauen würde ? Das war echt super im Schwarzwald .....


wie soll das genau aussehen? Privat oder gewerblich?


----------



## IlkaW (26. Oktober 2017)

Es muss ein sicher und zuverlässiges Rad sein , also wer immer das kann wäre prima........


----------



## Linipupini (26. Oktober 2017)

IlkaW schrieb:


> Es muss ein sicher und zuverlässiges Rad sein , also wer immer das kann wäre prima........


Hast PN


----------



## Linipupini (26. Oktober 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Und das Bike hier von Verkäufer @kiks ist auch ein gutes Angebot! Versand aus Ösiland noch mal nen fuffi und du hast ein Top Rad.
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1027497-brothers-ex-4-4


wow schon weg, dass ging flott!


----------

